# Good source for various hinge sizes? Can't find cabinet hinges to match old holes.



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

New hinges are shorter than the old. Doors are already painted and I do NOT want to fill old holes, drill new holes and deal with rehanging with new hinges. Any suggestions on where to look for matching hinges? Pic to follow.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

*Good source for various hinge sizes? Can't find cabinet hinges to match old h...*

Can't post the gd picture. Thanks tapatalk!

it is this style...










http://www.cabinetparts.com/p/amero...cplp11752145&gclid=CJmzg-7WjMwCFYomhgodHnkJ6g

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I would try Restore (Habitat for humanity) They are hit and miss but always seem to have old hinges


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you tried Amerock or rockler directly?


----------



## Always Learning (Mar 24, 2012)

Any all purpose hardware store will have that type, specialty hardware stores for certain, and found all over the internet. Bring a hinge along with you....the offset dimensions are critical to match. 

Your local cabinet shops could also order these for you, mine certainly does this all day long, but I order cabinets often doing full room remodels, hence a better working relationship with my cabinet supplier.


----------



## Always Learning (Mar 24, 2012)

As woodcoyote suggested....Amerock was the first MFR to come to my mind.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

OK...the brass ones are the old ones. The nickel are the new. All the hinges are HD and Lowes have the exact dimensions as the nickel hinge...not quite big enough. 

What dimensions am I looking for? I can't figure out a better way to measure than how I have. Lots of the Amerock hinges don't even have the dimensions listed.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

From what I have seen, new ones are just a little different in size like that now.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

DeanV said:


> From what I have seen, new ones are just a little different in size like that now.



Well crap. Then I've got a ton of filling and touch-ups to do. Not to mention tons of fun rehanging these...I'm sure they won't fit the same.


----------



## Always Learning (Mar 24, 2012)

Hinge design changes often, but I am not certain you are out of luck just yet.

2 Things about hinge identification:
The Offset....3/8" as an example are the old style doors with the rabbet cut on back to allow a portion of the door to overlap a cab faceframe, and a portion to fit inside the frame. A 3/4" door face is 3/8" forward of the cabinet face with this type. No offset, is for a 3/4" door with no cuts....and the full 3/4" sits proud of the cabinet frame.

The overlay. This is how much the cabinet door overlaps the face frame. Full overlay doors have approx 1/8" of the styles and rails of the cabinet frame showing. There is also 3/8", 1/2".... dimensions of overlay.

Is your problem with the nickel that the back metal portion does not cover bare wood?

Moving forward. Similar to how specialty paint coatings are not found at Lowes and HD, the same is true with hinges....although much is found on-line....that does not help you because of lack of knowledge of how to qualify the many types. Check with a specialty hardware store. I have many in my area....but if you do not....forward pics to a retailer with dims as you have done here and that will determine if a match is still available or not. The new hinges you show have a different engineered spring tension latch system, which is a large part of why designs change often in current hinge market. 

Not certain if the effort to find a match is less that just addressing the cabinet though....that is the dilemma of being a contractor.....theorizing the most efficient way to resolve a "problem".


----------



## Always Learning (Mar 24, 2012)

So in your pics....the offset looks correct, just not the door overlay....which would change by about 3/16", since the holes are slightly offset. Looks like your old holes need to be plugged and then new hole drilled.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Been down this road many times. Now I always confirm before starting cabinet jobs if the old hinges remain or are new ones being bought. If new ones are to be used I make sure they are on site before I start to see if they are an exact match. If they are, I will rehang doors, If they're not , I will fill existing hinge holes, but decline to install new hinges. I let them know if new hinges are to be used that don't line up with old, they are on their own for rehanging, meaning they hire a carpenter or do it themselves. I have never had a client not understand my viewpoint and not hired me. I have installed new hinges in the past and it can be a nightmare. Doors never seem to align or seat as did with the original hinges. When holes are drilled out for cabinets at factory, a precise jig is used for exact precision for each hinge hole, something which is difficult to do without making your own jig.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Loaded Brush...that is a great policy. I had a talk with the HO and told them if they couldn't find matching hinges that it would be T&M for me to drill and rehang, and that they would probably be better off hiring a carpenter who could do it much faster. They understood...so it seemed. I've done enough extras for this job that I just can't spare a whole day or two to fiddle with installing new hinges when it's not my area of expertise.


----------



## jim devine (Apr 22, 2016)

You should find what you need here if you are trying to match the top hinge in your bottom picture. 
If the original hinges were not self closing, don't replace them with self closers- it changes the door fit slightly.

http://www.cshardware.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=3%2F8+inset+hinges
They ship quickly- good company.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

804 Paint said:


> Loaded Brush...that is a great policy. I had a talk with the HO and told them if they couldn't find matching hinges that it would be T&M for me to drill and rehang, and that they would probably be better off hiring a carpenter who could do it much faster. They understood...so it seemed. I've done enough extras for this job that I just can't spare a whole day or two to fiddle with installing new hinges when it's not my area of expertise.


Exactly. A person can remove hinges in an hour or two, but install for new ones can take, as you stated a day or more. I will always go out of my way for my clients, but in the case of new hinges not meeting where old were, I know when it can bite me in the behind and politely decline.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dealing with hinges has been a huge pain in the butt for me in the past, and I've started putting a clause in my quotes that they are subject to change for circumstances such as hinge replacement. It seems like a relatively straight forward issue to resolve, but it never is. Ever. Even for hinges that aren't that old, it seems nearly impossible to find hinges that match up with the old holes. Didn't realize the hinge market was such a rapidly changing industry.


----------

